# Underwater bass fishing



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought this was kinda neat:
[YOUTUBE]Bdz3AzqRxCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that looks like fun - I am surprized that the fish stayed that close to him though.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

We gotta call sumbody on this so i say we dial 1-800-B.S


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

A lot of diving videos on YouTube that show how curious great lakes smallmouths can be. Almost like they have no fear towards humans if you're under water with them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

wouldnt sum1 be cashing in on this?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

That's awesome


----------

